# New 5th Wheel RV Choices?



## od

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a new 5th wheel rig around 33 - 39 feet. Have seen so many I'm almost crossed eyed. Shooting at a new 2016-2017 model. No bunk house. Prefer more living area as it's just us two and an occasional visit from grandkids. Just trying some insight from some of you 2coolers before we go all in. Heard Thor and some Forest Rivers were problematic and to stay away from anything listed as light or ultra light as they use that cheap particle wood for the floors which once they get wet it's a total replacement instead of repair. Will be pulling with a 2012 Ram 2500 Diesel 6.7. R.V. show in Feb if we don't get one by then. Thanks in advance for any positive in feed.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Mobile Suites is worth looking at for sure.


----------



## Hunter11

We have a Mobile Suites and you really need a 3500 DRW for towing one. They are very heavy.

Unfortunately Thor and Forest River own just about every RV manufacture out there. Although owned by Thor, Jayco and Crossroads seem to make good units. Our first 5th wheel was a Crossroads unit and we never had an issue with it. It is just like anything else a toss of a coin if you get a good one or not. The best advise I can give is get one you really like and when you pick it up go over it with a fine tooth comb. Make sure everything works like it should and everything is the way you want it prior to signing the paperwork. A good dealer goes a long way in service after the sale.

I would also add that you should be able to buy any new unit for 25% to 30% or more off the MSRP.


----------



## redexpress

Had a Cougar XLite 28SGS. Didn't like bumping my head every time I got out of bed. Otherwise it was fine. Most of the ultralights have a "sandwiched" floor. Plywood on bottom and top with foam in between. Kept it for about 18 months and had no problems. Traded it for a Montana High Country. Had some issues with it, mostly trim and minor issues. Nothing that put me on the side of the road. I would get rid of it tomorrow if the wife would let me. 
If I had to do it all over again I would look at Northwood products.
http://northwoodmfg.com/5th-wheels/
They are overbuilt....rated for a lot more cargo capacity than you will likely ever use. But...I don't think there are any local dealers. **** shoot on that, but I would chance it. 
If you go with the mass produced stuff just try to get it as heavy duty as possible: 8 bolt wheel studs, heavy greaseable shackles, "G" rated tires, 2 batteries, upgraded pinbox with shock absorber, etc. All the stuff you will want to buy after market yourself. Depending on how you will use it...decide if a residential refrigerator will work for you. I would avoid the extended warranty and "never wax" exterior treatments. 
Holiday World gets very poor service reviews from everyone, including me.
I'm not the "weight police" but that 2500 truck is going to be an issue. It's not near enough for what I think you are looking at. Of course an RV salesman will tell you different.
I've got a lot of footprints in your neighborhood, you been there long?


----------



## 3192

Might check out PPL.....they have been here forever, great service, no pressure sales and a very good inventory. You could save some of that first year depreciation money.

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/5thwheel/5th-wheel-trailers.php


----------



## BretE

Go ahead and buy one now. It takes about three before you figure out exactly what you want....

an old deer huntin buddy told me this years ago.....I'm on my third one now!.......


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Don't buy anything made by Thor.


----------



## redexpress

PPL is a good plan. Go look there before a salesman grabs you at the RV show. I would avoid the regular elect/propane refrigerator in a slide if possible, too many venting issues. Two A/C units are about a requirement around here. I would avoid the very expensive built in generator. Get 2 Hondas for half the cost and noise.


----------



## WineyFishrman

Solitude with front living,,, freaking awesome


----------



## od

Thanks for all the positive info. Still kicking all the different options and models around. Will really start eliminating some of the bigger and heavier models. Truck tow rated at 15,450 lbs and payload of 2580 lbs. Don't want to get to close to those numbers and overload my truck. I know salesman will try and put us in a bigger unit, lol. Have lived in the C.E. King for 26 years now. One block over from High School. 
Will keep checking out the dealers, seems some of the units drop in price the closer the R.V. show gets closer. 
Thanks again everyone for all your help.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## redexpress

PM sent


----------



## Bentime

Just brought a 2017 Jayco HT from Crestview in Buda Tx. 
When shopping for a Jayco and Cougar found prices cheaper in the Austin/San Antonio and the Beaumont area. By far Houston and Dallas/Ft Worth were the most expense. 
Go online and get quotes from internet dealers like RV One and use the quotes in your negotiations.

When you go pick up your camper plan on spending the whole day going over the camper to make sure every works. Its a lot easier getting things fixed before you pull it off the lot. When I brought my camper found the grey and black tanks marked wrong, two A/C plugs not working, back-up camera not working and pieces of trim missing or crooked. 
Crestview has a RV park attached to the dealership was able to stay for two days until everything was fixed.


----------



## bigfishtx

Bentime said:


> Just brought a 2017 Jayco HT from Crestview in Buda Tx.
> When shopping for a Jayco and Cougar found prices cheaper in the Austin/San Antonio and the Beaumont area. By far Houston and Dallas/Ft Worth were the most expense.
> Go online and get quotes from internet dealers like RV One and use the quotes in your negotiations.
> 
> When you go pick up your camper plan on spending the whole day going over the camper to make sure every works. Its a lot easier getting things fixed before you pull it off the lot. When I brought my camper found the grey and black tanks marked wrong, two A/C plugs not working, back-up camera not working and pieces of trim missing or crooked.
> Crestview has a RV park attached to the dealership was able to stay for two days until everything was fixed.


Best advice I have seen here. Once you pay for a rig dealer service goes away.

Also, make sure in writing that the mfgr will psy for warranty claims made by mobile techs. It is easier to get a guy to come to you rather than haul your rig to a dealer.


----------



## monkeyman1

Look at the construction of Newmar before purchasing. We have a Newmar Cypress 37LSR 5'er.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood

This orta be prime time to get a deal.


----------



## redexpress

Yep, I would repeat that when you drive it off any repairs will be a total PITA. It will take weeks to get an appointment and then weeks to repair. At least my experience.
Keytonerv.org has a printable pre delivery inspection form on one of their forums.


----------



## bigfishtx

Got a friend that bought a new Montana, dealer told him whatever he needed they would arrange to have it fixed at his park.
A year later, three trips to the dealer, and one to the factory and the rig is still a piece of ****.
Beware. Inspect and make sure it is right and, do not pay for it until it is.


----------



## 2slick

WineyFishrman said:


> Solitude with front living,,, freaking awesome


Heavy pin weight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeS2942

We bought a 2016 Jayco Pinnacle front living. The room is awesome and very comfortable.


----------



## redexpress

Any of the mass produced RV's are a gamble. You might get a good one, might not. The factory workers are supposedly paid by the unit, not by the hour. I've done the factory tour of Keystone and it ain't nothing high tech. If you move up to Mobile Suites and similar you might have a better chance at quality.
I know one dealer I will not do any more business with....HW in Katy, League City, Willis, Dallas, and Las Cruces. Getting anything repaired there is terrible. It's like they are deliberately dysfunctional. It couldn't be any worse.


----------



## BobBobber

We live (4 years now) full-time in a 2002 38' Carriage LS364 brand with 3 slides. No leaks and roof still good. Sides and front still shiny and flat without bumps from delamination. BTW we are fanatics about maintenance.

Ours has aluminum studs on sides and roof, making it considered "light." Most wood stud construction is 2x2 or 2x3 pine boards. Go to any lumber yard to see that kind of wood is. Then see if you can find ones that are straight. RV manufacturers use the construction grades.

We searched for at least 6 months for an older one of quality construction. We had it narrowed down to two, maybe three, brands. From that point on, we ONLY looked for those.

Almost all of the newer ones are full of formaldehyde fumes and toxic fumes from paneling, carpeting, drapes, etc.

Look at a brand new one on a hot summer's day that has been shut up. You'll smell what I mean. Plus, your eyes will probably sting and burn.

In most older trailers that have been used and aired out, the toxic smells are mostly gone in three years. Again, look at later model used ones to see what I mean. In our search for the one we wanted, we also visited RV parks, knocked on doors and asked owners if we could see their RV. Most times we were invited inside.

Our Carriage has real (real) plywood floors and roof sheathing. Nearly every other new RV built in the last 10 years or less has particle board floors, which disintegrate and/or swell when wet. If those floors are damaged by water leaks, repairs are almost impossible.

Unscrew the furnace grates in the floors to determine what the floor material is. DO NOT believe what the dealer says. Many RV manufacturers have invented words to disguise particle board. One calls it Sturdifloor. but when you look at it, it's just particleboard.

Check on the FEMA trailer toxic reports. Most were made by present RV manufacturers. Many with identical interior components still used today. FEMAs were made faster.

Forest River had the highest measured formaldehyde content. In fact, I called them to ask why. They replied that they sprayed the back of all panels with formaldehyde. They believed it preserved the luan panels better.

I could go on and on, but it's hardly worth it. Most people ignore the toxic dangers.

Oh, and I called the House Committee that reported on FEMA problems. I was told their report and concern was ONLY for trailers purchased by the US Govt. There were no standards or oversight of trailers purchased by US consumers. So, when the RV dealer states that if the trailers were toxic, why would the Feds let them continue selling them. That answer is covered in the first two lines of this paragraph.


----------

